# Mann braucht (Sattel-)Hilfe! Specialized Ruby Alias Toupe?



## customcreation (13. März 2011)

Hallo Ladies,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Sattel für das Hardtail meiner Freundin. Hat evetl. eine von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Specialized Ruby Women, dem Specialized Alias oder dem Specialized Toupe gemacht und kann ein wenig berichten?

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## LaCarolina (13. März 2011)

Hallo Tobi,

ich hab den Alias en 155. Das ist nun nach 5 anderen endlich _mein _Sattel. Eigentlich bin ich mit den Lochsätteln nicht klargekommen, weil man auf 2 schmalen Kanten sitzt, beim Alias ist das ganze abgerundet und etwas breiter. Ich kann stundenlang drauf sitzen ohne jegliche Probleme, brauchte auch keine Einfahrzeit, draufgesetzt und gut wars.

So sieht er aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

